# SuSE od. DEBIAN



## Theeagle (16. Oktober 2003)

Hi!
ich will jetzt hier keinen ewigen Streit über die bessere Dist. heraufbeschwören sondern einfach nur wissen ob DEBIAN oder SuSE besser als WebServer platform geeignet ist, oder ob es einfach Geschmackssache ist!

Es sollten als Aspekte Benutzerfreundlichkeit und Sicherheit beachtet werden!
Und wie siehts mit der kompatibilität zu Programmen aus Wie einfach oder umständlich sind die Installationen von Apache, Gameserver oder so

Wenn eins eurer Meinung nach besser geeignet ist, dann sollte das bitte auch mit klaren Argumenten begründet sein...und nicht nur "das ist einfach besser"

Danke schon mal!


----------



## js-mueller (16. Oktober 2003)

Also ich bevorzurge eher Suse.
Nicht weil es besser ist, sondern weil ich damit am besten klar komme.
Und manche sagen Debian ist einfach "schlanker" ich finde man kann suse auch schlank machen.
Naja bei Debian ist die Packetverwaltung besser als bei Suse, aber das ist  für mich kein Grund debian zu nehmen.
Suse finde ich auch wegen der guten Dokumentation recht benutzerfreundlich


----------



## Arne Buchwald (16. Oktober 2003)

SuSE geht seinen eigenen Weg - über die zusätzlichen Programme als auch über die ganzen ollen extra SuSE-ProgrammX-Config-File. Gerade im Linux-Bereich mag ich Abweichungen vom "Standard" überhaupt nicht! Von daher kann ich dir Debian nur wärmstens empfehlen - die exzellente Paketverwaltung wäre auch ein Grund.
SuSE startet und tut alles mögliche, was in irgendeiner Config-Datei steht und diesen "Konfigurationsdateien-Salat" hast du bei Debian halt nicht, weil alles dort steht, wo es nach "Standard" auch hingehört.


----------



## Christian Fein (17. Oktober 2003)

@Theeagle:

Dieser Thread endet nur im Glaubenskrieg!
Entscheide dich für die Distribution die du besser kennst. Wenn du deine Kenntnisse mit 
SuSE angeeignet hast, nimm SuSE.
Wenn du Debian kennst nimm Debian. 
Kennst du RedHat, nimm einen RedHat eines anderen anbieters.
Kennst du keine, installier erst eine bei dir lokal und lerne dir Linux lokal an.


----------



## won_gak (17. Oktober 2003)

Hallo, ich klinke mich hier nun auch mal ein...

Ich verwende zur Zeit SuSE, denke aber darüber nach Debian zu verwenden.

SuSE ist anfangs sehr praktisch, leicht zu konfigurieren und, entgegen vieler Meinungen, halte ich YaST für eine gelungene Implementation eines Config-Tools. Leider ist SuSE was die Updates betrifft, etwas langsam.

Beispiele: Bei SuSE 8.1 ist der aktuelle Kernel in der Version 2.4.19, während die offizielle Stable Version, soweit ich weiß, bei Version 2.4.22 liegt.

Bei meinem LAMP-System verwende ich sowieso nicht mehr die SuSE RPM's, sondern kompiliere mir alles selbst in den aktuellen Versionen. Apache 2.0.47 z.B. (SuSE ist bei 2.0.46, auf jeden Fall in der Version 8.1). Da gibt es noch ein paar Lücken.

Da SuSE wohl auch viele Firmenkunden hat und "richtigen" Support bietet, scheint mir eine einleuchtende Erklärung zu sein, dass die in Ihrer Technik erst einmal alles testen und auf Kompatibilität prüfen. (Dauert eben...)

Deshalb überlege ich ob ich jetzt auf Debian umsteige, da dort eben alles noch "Standard" ist.


----------



## Christian Fein (17. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von won_gak _
> *Hallo, ich klinke mich hier nun auch mal ein...
> Beispiele: Bei SuSE 8.1 ist der aktuelle Kernel in der Version 2.4.19, während die offizielle Stable Version, soweit ich weiß, bei Version 2.4.22 liegt.
> *


Gegenfrage: 
Weshalb kompilierst du dir nicht einfach den 2.4.22?


----------



## won_gak (17. Oktober 2003)

Hab ich ja gemacht 

ich spreche ja nur von den "offiziellen" SuSE-Updates...


----------



## tuxracer (17. Oktober 2003)

Um es ganz grundsätzlich zu beantworten

beide sind grundsätzlich gleich gut geeignet für jemanden der sich auskennt. Die Basis ist LINUX, also ist es praktisch das selbe.


der Unterschied ist der, das bei der SuSE ne ganze Menge Helferlein dabei sind, welche das Leben des Anfängers erleichtern.


Zur Kompletierung der Antwort


sehr viele die schon länger mit Linux arbeiten steigen auf Debian um, weil sie am wenigsten verändert wurde, und praktisch vollständig nur aus original LINUX- SOURCEN besteht.


----------



## Theeagle (17. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *
> Entscheide dich für die Distribution die du besser kennst. Wenn du deine Kenntnisse mit
> SuSE angeeignet hast, nimm SuSE.
> ...



Also bisher habe ich nur mit RedHat Systemen gearbeitet! Will aber unbedingt auf SuSE oder DEBIAN wechseln Hab da mit beidem keine praktischen Erfahrungen und will im Prinzip wissen in wie fern es sich lohnt meine Zeit ins erlernen einer dieser Distributionen zu stecken! Und ich will nicht beiden können..darum will ich gleich das optimale für WebServer lernen.
Die meistet Root-Server bieten ja SuSE an standart an...hat sich das schon mehr bewert..oder warum nehmen die nicht Debian?


----------



## danube (17. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Theeagle _
> *Die meistet Root-Server bieten ja SuSE an standart an...hat sich das schon mehr bewert..oder warum nehmen die nicht Debian? *


Ehrlich gesagt hab ich noch nie einen SuSE root Server gesehen! Entweder RedHat, Debian oder ein BSD System.


----------



## Christian Fein (17. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Theeagle _
> *
> Die meistet Root-Server bieten ja SuSE an standart an...hat sich das schon mehr bewert..oder warum nehmen die nicht Debian? *



Für SuSE bekommst du in Deutschland ordentlich Support als Grosskunde (Hoster).
Es gibt zwar auch Firmen die Debian Support liefern, aber in der Chefettage hört es sich besser an wenn der Herrsteller (in dem Fall SuSE) auch gleich den Support bietet.

// meine Vermutung


----------



## tuxracer (17. Oktober 2003)

Dies ist viel mehr wie ne Vermutung.


Darauf kannst Du wetten abschliessen, die Du gewinnen würdest.


Zudem ist SuSE in Deutschland sehr stark vertreten, weil der Haupsitz in Deutschland ist.


----------



## won_gak (17. Oktober 2003)

Ganz sicher. Immerhin hat SuSE mittlerweile auch einige Behörden als Kunden. Ich schau nochmal nach wen...

Also, zwar keine Behörde aber immerhin:

Lufthansa

SUN und SuSE, IBM und SuSE, HP und SuSE, SAP und SuSE...

Ich denke das klingt nach etwas. Auch eine gute Idee sich durch Zertifizierungen und Lizensierungen und Support so ein Standbein aufzubauen. Fleißige Leute in der Chefetage. All diese Verträge...


----------



## tuxracer (17. Oktober 2003)

@won_gak


Die Statdverwaltung von München ist am umsteigen auf SuSE, obwohl Steve Balmer persönlich angetanzt ist, um Preisnachlässe zu präsentieren.


----------



## won_gak (17. Oktober 2003)

Ahja... da scheint jemand irgendwie Angst bekommen zu haben.


----------

